# Quarab?



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been doing some research on the cross between a quarter horse and an arabian. Does anyone have any experience with a Quarab? I've heard they're pretty hyper and a fun breed to own and ride. Does anyone know what else this breed is like athletic wise? I have a friend who run barrels on a Quarab and it's the perfect little mare.


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

I think you have *hyper* with any horse. Depends on the horse itself. I'm awaiting a Quarab foal. I have had a buck wild Arabian 18 year old, and have ridden a few 4,7,8 year old arabians and Quarabs and they was all very slow, patient, looking to please horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: the ones I've ridden and been around can out last half I've rode with.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> I think you have *hyper* with any horse. Depends on the horse itself. I'm awaiting a Quarab foal. I have had a buck wild Arabian 18 year old, and have ridden a few 4,7,8 year old arabians and Quarabs and they was all very slow, patient, looking to please horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> ETA: the ones I've ridden and been around can out last half I've rode with.


 I was starting to wonder where you can assume a certain breed is hyper. Do you know anything on the breeds athleticism first hand?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

One of my friends has a quarab gelding. He's lazy and fat. He's also very smart and knows how to get out of work very easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> One of my friends has a quarab gelding. He's lazy and fat. He's also very smart and knows how to get out of work very easily.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awww that's cute! Got to love those little butterball ones


----------



## KyMoMoF3CuTiEs (Feb 5, 2013)

There are a few on here that can help more. All I do is ride for pleasure. We have had small dirt road races and stuff like that. I think a good inshape horse will top any. But, like I said even on all day and weekend trips the ones I've been around are still wanting to go. So I'm pretty sure one of the right lineage would serve well for any type of job you want it for. But, no expert here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

KyMoMoF3CuTiEs said:


> There are a few on here that can help more. All I do is ride for pleasure. We have had small dirt road races and stuff like that. I think a good inshape horse will top any. But, like I said even on all day and weekend trips the ones I've been around are still wanting to go. So I'm pretty sure one of the right lineage would serve well for any type of job you want it for. But, no expert here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thank You


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Aesthetic said:


> Awww that's cute! Got to love those little butterball ones


He's also got a jackhammer trot. I've ridden him once and there was no rhythm to post to. 

I've seen some very athletic quarabs, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He's also got a jackhammer trot. I've ridden him once and there was no rhythm to post to.
> 
> I've seen some very athletic quarabs, though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Those jackhammer trots are killers. I've only known one quarab, and I believe she's either 50% arabian or 25% arabian. I'm not to sure.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

A lot depends on what the parents were bred for and how well the cross was chosen. A good solid minded Arabian with proper gaits and conformation crossed with a well bred and solid conformation quarter horse will give you an excellent cross. Though you cannot predict if they will inherit more from sire or dam or be somewhere in between, it will be a good cross. My mom bred some beautiful Arabian mares to the same quarter horse stud. She got 2 fillies the first year and 2 colts the second year. Each matured to different heights, builds, and overall appearance. One of the mare's offspring had a very moody, aggressive daughter and a son with a very gentle disposition that grew very tall and was so lazy that nothing bothered him. The other mare's offspring had a short, stocky WP built daughter and a sleeker, high energy English built son. All were well put together with solid conformation, but were suited to different disciplines and rider ability. 

Just like any breed or popular cross breeds, they are varied in natural abilities and dispositions. Judge each individually and not lumped together in a mass that does not hold true for each one.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

not to mention there are multiple types of QH and arabians, You also have the tendency for any grade non gaited horse to be called a QH in many areas so really no telling till you get the horse on the ground. I wouldnt turn down the right arabian QH cross for endurance , but I have seen quite a few I would, so really it just all depends on which qh crossed with which arabian.


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

My Shaatier was 3/4 Arabian and 1/4 quarter horse. He had lazy moments and spaz moments!! Not because of his breeding (I don't think) just because that was him!! I LOVED him dearly!! BL Magic Prince was his sire. His Dam wasn't registered. Best horse I ever had!!!! What I'm trying to say is ...they are the best of both worlds in my opinion!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> A lot depends on what the parents were bred for and how well the cross was chosen. A good solid minded Arabian with proper gaits and conformation crossed with a well bred and solid conformation quarter horse will give you an excellent cross. Though you cannot predict if they will inherit more from sire or dam or be somewhere in between, it will be a good cross. My mom bred some beautiful Arabian mares to the same quarter horse stud. She got 2 fillies the first year and 2 colts the second year. Each matured to different heights, builds, and overall appearance. One of the mare's offspring had a very moody, aggressive daughter and a son with a very gentle disposition that grew very tall and was so lazy that nothing bothered him. The other mare's offspring had a short, stocky WP built daughter and a sleeker, high energy English built son. All were well put together with solid conformation, but were suited to different disciplines and rider ability.
> 
> Just like any breed or popular cross breeds, they are varied in natural abilities and dispositions. Judge each individually and not lumped together in a mass that does not hold true for each one.


LOL, a very good explanation of the problems of cross breeding:wink:


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

The best horse I ever owned was 1/2 QH 1/2 Arabian. He was a problem horse because he spooked. He was also 4 years old and a first horse for someone, trained by a 'breed prejudice' trainer. 

I did everything with Zayn! He was natural with cows (though he always stopped on his front end.. ALWAYS!), loved kids, and was very gentle. 
He was very athletic and loved to run! The first few months of riding him I had a hard time making him walk home (we rode on the gravel roads), I noticed that after riding my shoulders and arms were sore, and my sister pointed out that Zayn was always pulling on the halter (we were doing Parelli to some extent), so I decided to work on that. I would ride on a loose rein towards home and as soon as Zayn would break out of a walk, I'd stop him and make him stand until he sighed and relaxed/gave to pressure. After a couple of weeks, I could race against another horse, towards home (we would be several miles out), then ask him to slow down and walk. I could drop my reins on his neck and he'd just keep a nice relaxed walk. 

He also ponyed colts really well, after two lessons or so he would take anything from them and not respond. I ponyed this one pony mare once and she hated him. She was biting, trying to strike, and kick him the whole time and he never offered anything back. 

I would goof around with him pulling stuff from his saddle horn too. We pulled a lot of firewood logs (5 foot lengths) out of the bush into the open. 

He would babysit any one else who rode him. With me he had a big trot and canter, besides of an awfully fun gallop. When my sister rode him, he'd gently jog, carefully canter, and never would actually gallop. It was kinda funny! 

I had to sell him because we were moving. The best part was watching guy that bought him interact with Zayn. Zayn normally didn't like men (his 'trainer' wasn't the gentlest, and was scared of him), but he responded and behaved really well for this fellow. He cried the whole way out the driveway and down the road (he wasn't herd bound, and the herd was pastured half a mile from the yard). 

If I could, that horse would be mine again! 

Now, my sister owns a 3/4 Arabian 1/4 QH gelding and he's a bit of a brat, but not mean. He just hasn't ever had much training. I think with more training he'd be a lot like Zayn was. 

So there's my book... But a book isn't complete with out illustrations, so...











I rode him a lot around the pasture just for the fun of it. 









Ponying a crazy TB mare. She liked to hurt people and eventually it wasn't worth the risk so she was sold (auction with a note)
His short tail was a special gift from his special pony friend...  









He rode equally well in a halter or snaffle









On a ride









Running to me to be caught! He loved it when I gave him a job every day! (bringing in the milk cows)










My sister's gelding, Kid. Here my brother is putting the first ride on him.









My sister riding him this spring.









My suggestion... get one if you can find one! The ones I have known have been worth their weight in gold!


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

I used to ride an Arab x Paint (So a Quarab pretty much) and he was very very lazy. When the barn first got him he was super spooky and they couldn't even get a saddle near him. They did a lot lot lottt of desensitizing with him and within a few months he was practically bomb proof. He was very very smart...definitely took advantage of people who didn't know what they were doing. He was only about 14.3 but a nicely built little guy and just beautiful. He did have quite a bouncy trot and a canter that threw you out of the seat a bit, but he was an EXCELLENT jumper. Unfortunately he passed away the summer of 2011 due to a horrific leg injury. He is greatly missed!

Here are a few pictures of him. A friend of mine is riding so I had to crop them a bit.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Gorgeous horses!!! they are both stunningly beautiful


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I think they vary a lot. I know with Arabians there are so many different builds and types (and I presume the same with QH). 

My mare is a Quarab, not to sure about her exact breeding but would pick her half half. 

She's very smart, Quiet...when she wants to be. She's not the kind of horse that will just take bullying and she judges each individual on their merits. Until you prove otherwise she thinks she's the queen of your world. She's a real mare, and has a real angry face sometimes  Her trot is rather bouncy. She's 14.3hh and a pretty good doer. I like this cross breed. Rosie is one of a kind I think, and I love her very much. I don't think she's particularly athletic, but I've seen other crosses that look more athletic than her


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

We have a horse that we think is a quarab. He is one ofthe best horses we have ever owned. He is 17 yrs old, and will move out like he is 5. He can go for miles and then some. He has a lovely walk, and if not collected properly has a bone jarring trot. He will pony anything. What I really like about him is because he is so calm (been there, done that kind of horse) he seems to have a calming affect on my TB. Bo will be the horse we use to teach the kids how to ride.


----------



## helovesus (Jul 15, 2010)

I have a Quarab gelding that I just LOVE! He's super sweet. He is older, but that has hardly changed his behavior. When we first got him he was about 9. He was sweet then and still is. 

Granted, there are always problems with any horse, I've met some pretty sour Quarabs.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had a 3 yr old Quarab mare brought to me for training. Hyper? Not really. Smart, a little devious until she understood who was running the zoo, then a dream to train, took her to a show, a very large entry English/Western open, she won every class I entered her in, not a bobble.


----------



## Toria (Apr 18, 2013)

I have an 8 yr. old Quarab gelding. I'd say it probably does vary from horse to horse, but in general they're pretty easy to work with. 

My guy can be spooky, but I believe any horse that isn't trained to react properly will do the same, and he's getting much better. They have that laid back Quarter Horse vibe, but with a toned down personality of the Arabian. They've also got the Arab smarts, so they train like a breeze. The best part is their willingness to please. Once they know what to do, they're happy to work. They might be gawky looking, but they're pretty athletic.

My favorite part about them is their quirky personality. It may annoy some, but you really have to learn to laugh at them.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

it depends on the horse. genetics is dice roll. You can have two horses out out of the same mare and by the same stallion, and have two totally different horses in looks and personalities. Just like people, brothers and sisters are all different  .. Thank goodness for genetics are we would all be stamped out of the same mold.. pretty boring..


----------



## Aggs (Apr 9, 2013)

This was a very informative thread! I now feel like a Quarab expert!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Qaurabs are one of the best crosses from an arabian.
I own 8 though they are registered as half arabians only and not with the quarab registry.
They are pretty versatile and responsive. truly the best of both breeds from my experience. Shalom


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

One of our boarders has one. He used to be a barrel racer. He's quite fast and has a slim build. I like the cross. I love Arabians! I'd have more if I could. They're just so versatile.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

When I was guiding pack trips into the Colorado wilderness areas, I bought a quarab. She was very sensible and one of the best mountain horses I ever rode.

here we are during hunting season



She was iron tough and never took a lame step.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

My friend has a Quarab that I've rode many times. Although he is older, he has never spooked or acted cranky with me. Under saddle he always wants to go go go! Here is a photo of us.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

is that flash?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

yepp it is


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

this is my quarter arab .. he is quirky, he is older, he still crow hops, tosses his head around to intimidate the rider .


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

stevenson said:


> this is my quarter arab .. he is quirky, he is older, he still crow hops, tosses his head around to intimidate the rider .


Do you know Flash? Where in CA are you?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

yes I did, always felt sorry for the horse.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

I know wacha mean


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My first barrel horse was a Quarab. She had the body of a qh, and the head and movement of an arab. Lovely fiery little thing, she absolutely loved to run. She was the most intelligent animal I ever owned (sometimes too smart for her own good). I love the cross and if you are lucky you get the best of both breeds like I did.


----------

